# Heat tolerance and body build



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

*All things being equal* (conditioning, heat acclimitization, no excess weight)

Has anyone observed signficant differences in heat tolerance between the lighter leaner GSDs and those with more muscle/bone?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes. The heavier built dogs, in my observations, tend to have trouble working and staying "up" in the heat.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me not so much in muscle and bone, but chest yes. I know a few dogs with very deep chests, dogs that don't have heavier bone and don't really weigh more overall than others, but seem to run out of gas faster and end up sort of heaving when they breathe.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Not based on structure. Donovan who is big, big boned, and black has more heat tolerance than his much smaller, leaner sister and also his mother. I think it has more to do with efficiency in maybe movement and behaviors (if that makes sense). I would have thought the opposite, especially when comparing him to his sister. Vala and Deja are at either 0 or 6000 rpm where as Donovan stays at a nice even 3000 when he works. Nike and some of my previous dogs were also this way and didn't seem to burn out as quickly in the heat. Some may also be genetic since I know that Vala's brother, Navarre, is not that heat tolerant either and he is not as crazy as she and a significantly more efficient mover.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Temperament is key as well.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Could we expound an that some?

Personally I like a tight dog with more muscle and big bone but that is, at this point, aesthetic and I am trying to clear my head completely of aesthtic vs. function. ... 

But some dogs are more frantic than others and seem to expand unnecessary calories and other are not as crazy but get the job done, and efficiently.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I agree with Sue and Lisa. I have seen large dogs who have much more stamina than other smaller dogs. Of course, the dog has to have the drive for the job but it comes down to nerves if you ask me. Nerves allow the dogs to focus without getting carried away by distractions. So, that certainly plays a role. Having said that, if the dog is built in a way where his body is an impediment, yeah, I would expect to see the dog tire faster.

Mostly, the dogs I have seen with really good stamina were medium to medium large dogs that were not loose. So, there is something that has to do with structure here but the more methodical the dog, the less energy wasted and that is related to the nerves. There also has to be some hardness IMO. Sometimes, dogs will avoid things that make them uncomfortable without being really obvious about it. While you don't want a crazy dog who might hurt himself, you sure don't want one who will search in another direction because of some obstacle they are trying to avoid. The best tracking/detection dogs I have trained were calm because of their nerves and had a level of toughness where they were not easily deterred. That enabled them to take the shorter route, vs going the long way and expending excess energy.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also like balance in the movement. I guess that's sort of a "show" thing but for me it has merit when training dogs or just out hiking or exercising. Of my three current GSDs, my female probably would rank lowest as far as conformation, but her movement is my favorite. She has no looseness whatsoever, and while she lacks angulation in the front and rear (even for a working line) I find she has the most balance. Her movement is very clean and efficient. She is actually my favorite dog to show as far as gaiting out in the ring.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Agree, Lies. I think coming from horses that were judged on how they move and working with horses in Dressage has made me appreciate balance in movement.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I wonder, too, if it makes a whole lot of difference based on what you are doing with the dog. I based my response on the dogs I have seen working in bitework--which tends to be more stop and go intensity of work than aerobic, steady exercise.

Of the dogs I've watched in schutzhund, the more heavily built dogs (not just GSDs, but other breeds too), tend to have more trouble doing a long session of bitework training. Some of this also seems to have a bit to do with some dogs/breeds having more quick-twitch muscling (sprinter build) than the longer, flatter muscling (endurance build) that is better for longer-lasting aerobic exercise.

So you can definitely have a big dog who has good aerobic conditioning--and an endurance build.

Lisa, when you were talking about Donovan--do you think that makes sense in regards to him? Is he more of an "endurance" type?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Lisa, when you were talking about Donovan--do you think that makes sense in regards to him? Is he more of an "endurance" type?


That could be. He is also very fast, like his mother, but just doesn't waste as much energy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I went to your page and Donovan is definitely built like a tank. At 16 months, wow.
Handsome handsome handsome dog.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is now 2 and 88# and is like being hit by a tank when he slams into me for a good game of tug.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL - I have bone spurs on my shins from those slams. And he is a wee boy (muscular but short) at about 70lbs.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i also think the thinner boned dogs seem to have less heat tolerance, since i have had two of these types it does seem to follow suit........although they both also had alot of nervous mental energy which added to burning out faster.........

my thicker built dogs would have kept going, but then again they had different temps, strickly serious about what they were doing, but not frantic energy spent.......

i am sure like most things this also goes back to mostly genetics not necessarily the build..............


----------

